# Another update on Miss Kitty - On Friday...



## Heffanator (Apr 19, 2005)

We've decided to go ahead and take her into surgery and get alot of it removed for biopsy/ Hopefully what's left in there will clear up or not get any bigger and we can take her in for x-rays every so often. The doc said she will do it Friday afternoon. Wish her luck!


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope it all goes well.

Good Luck.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope so too and keep my fingers crossed.
Joe


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Please let us know how it went.


----------



## Aimé (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope everything goes well with miss kitty!


----------

